# New at Turkey hunting...



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Would using a compound bow or cross bow be inefficient for turkey hunting? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

Not at all...people do it all the time. The biggest challenge is to get yourself set up to allow for you to draw and get a shot without spooking a bird. The movement can make it tough with a compound. Many people use blinds. I guess a crossbow would eliminate some of the movement issues.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

My cousin got both of his with his crossbow last year. It was his first year trying it. He did it out of a blind.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds good to me I'm gonna try on alums public hunting land Monday morning hopefully it's not packed 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Be careful on Monday at Alum - I'd hang a nice orange flag on my blind at the minimum; even better if you have orange tape and a flag to make sure folks can see ya. I've had folks sneak in on me several times over the years on private and public land.....never any close calls, but just be careful.

Sorry for the safety rant, but turkey season always makes me a bit nervous by the nature and time of year we hunt them.

Good luck!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah thanks for the warning I am pretty nervous about that but we will see


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

I didn't know Alum had turkeys? After your hunt please do share your experience. 
I have to say the thought of bow hunting deer crossed my mind. But everyone had me spooked with the Hogback road stories!


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

I took my 16 year old son out yesterday morning. We had turkey going crazy as soon as day light hit. He has got 2 jakes the last couple of years, but yesterday he bagged his first gobbler after only waiting 24 minutes. 22 pounds with a 10" beard and 1 1/4" spurs. I don't know who was happier, him or me!


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

billorp said:


> I took my 16 year old son out yesterday morning. We had turkey going crazy as soon as day light hit. He has got 2 jakes the last couple of years, but yesterday he bagged his first gobbler after only waiting 24 minutes. 22 pounds with a 10" beard and 1 1/4" spurs. I don't know who was happier, him or me!


Great job! I can't imagine how proud you must be. 
My son is just 2 weeks old. I hope to experience that happiness someday before I get too old. 
I can't get my girls to hunt but my 8 year old would go fishing. As long as I get her a happy meal afterwards.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

ghost, been there done that. when my son was younger, chicken Mc nuggets were the only way I could get him to join me for fishing or hunting. Thank God he grew out of that!! Good luck!


----------

